# Cat eye colour



## jawramik

It seems like cats' eye colour is about as variable as human eye colour. I've seen everything from dark brown to amber to yellow to green to bright blue.

Coda, my tabby girl, has beautiful bright green eyes, and Cal, my grey-and-white boy, has eyes that seem to change between green and yellow. (I think he looks the most striking when his eyes are bright yellow...something about a blue-grey cat with bright yellow eyes just gets me every time.)

I know cat eye colour is genetic, and seems to be linked to colour and breed. Of course, with most cats being such a mix breed-wise, I think it's always neat to see such a diverse mix of coat and eye colours.

What colour are your cats, and what colour are their eyes?


----------



## Arianwen

I have every conceivable shade of yellow and green but no blues!


----------



## dweamgoil

See color chart to match:

Lacey - her eyes are blue, but then again she's a fancy schmanzy purebred Balinese.










Azalia - her eyes are light seafoam spray and her coat is a brown patched classic tabby (torbie). She is quite lovely if I say so myself, but I may be biased 










Sasha - has marsh fern eyes and he's an all black moggie. He doesn't have a single spot of anything pure but jet black on him.










Egypt - her eyes are somewhere in between spirit whisper and key lime now. They used to be a sparkling champagne color 2 years ago, which was kind of odd since she was already 2 years old when I got her. She is a blue mackerel tabby. Here she is in the Summer of 2011:


----------



## Yuki'sMum

Yuki's are a light blue. My eldest daughter has one of her sisters and I'd say Pixel's eyes are slightly more green. These pics are both Yuki
















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel

Dark brown cat eyes? I'm curious if that's actually a color cat eyes can come in...

You usually only see amber, green and blue eyes in cats, and in that spectrum there's a wide range... like aqua blue, which is very rare. There's also Persians and a few other breeds that have the very orange/copper type eyes, but that's also quite rare and pretty much breed specific.

EDIT: Ok I went looking and found a picture of a Persian with brown eyes. I think it's pretty rare though.


----------



## Kyla Grace

My cousin, Becca, recently adopted an orange tabby female. Her eyes are very dark amber, and look kind of brown - kind of the color of maple syrup, or burnt caramel. She's very cute.


----------



## anie

dweamgoil said:


> Egypt - her eyes are somewhere in between spirit whisper and key lime now. They used to be a sparkling champagne color 2 years ago, which was kind of odd since she was already 2 years old when I got her. She is a blue mackerel tabby. Here she is in the Summer of 2011:


dweamgoil, your Egypt is one of the most beautiful cats I have ever seen!


----------



## Susan

Beautiful "eye" pictures, dweamgoil!

As for my girls, Abby has green eyes and Muffs are a beautiful shade of blue.


----------



## anie

my both kitties are black and like most of black cats their eyes are greenish-yellowish, depending on light shining on them.
Blackberry's eyes are more green that Josie's though.

My mom has black cat and her eyes are yellow, but just different then any other yellow i see in black cats. very intense yellow, stunning.
One of my black cats that I used to have before moving to the US has green-blue eyes, they are very unusual, I love it.


----------



## dweamgoil

anie said:


> dweamgoil, your Egypt is one of the most beautiful cats I have ever seen!


Thanks so much, but I can't tell her that tho...it might go to her head. She already knows she has me wrapped around her cute little paw.


----------



## jawramik

Great pictures, everyone.

Dweamgoil, Egypt is absolutely beautiful. I am, admittedly, biased towards tabbies, having a lovely tabby girl myself, though her eyes are green.


----------



## jawramik

I don't have any great pictures of Cal's eyes, but I have a couple where you can see the difference in his changing eye colour.

Here, you can see that his eyes appear to be pretty bright yellow.










But here, his eyes appear to be more of a grey-ish green.










I can't seem to figure out any rhyme or reason to what causes his eyes to change colour, but I think it's pretty neat all the same.


----------



## dweamgoil

jawramik said:


> Great pictures, everyone.
> 
> Dweamgoil, Egypt is absolutely beautiful. I am, admittedly, biased towards tabbies, having a lovely tabby girl myself, though her eyes are green.


Tabbies rock!!!


----------



## jawramik

Yes they do!

I've always loved tabbies, even before I was a cat person. Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't tabby markings sort of like human fingerprints, as in there are no two that are exactly the same?

Coda has very distinct markings on her face, legs, and tail, and a very dark stripe down the centre of her back, but the markings on her body are much fainter, and many of the faint stripes that she does have are broken, giving her coat a really beautiful ticked/spotted appearance. Her belly is spotted, too. She's such a pretty princess.


----------



## 3gatos

I have 3 cats a siamese mix whose eyes are blue (surprise), my tabby girl has green eyes and my maine **** mix kitten has bright yellow eyes. I don't know about when my older cats were younger as I adopted them as an adult. But my kitten started off with green eyes and they have turned a bright yellow as he got older, it's interesting to see a orange cat with bright yellow eyes in the morning he looks like a lion!


----------



## Lucas718

My Gazoo is an orange tabby with one amber eye and one blue eye. He's unique.


----------



## yingying

So far it is still a myth how gene affect cats eye colors. Personally I like green eyes best.

My Meatball is a Siberian. She is a golden cat, one of the rarest color in cats. However, her eye color is the most common: yellow eyes with a hint of green around pupil. My Metoo is a Birman. Same as all colorpoint cats (she is chocolate point), she has blue eyes. It was sky-blue when she was a kitten, but the color darkened a lot when she grows up


----------



## 3furbabies

My two youngest dsh's had yellow eyes as kittens but now they are both greenish around the pupil and yellow surrounding that(no they arnt real siblings ). My other is a blue point ragdoll and of course has blue eyes. We got her at six and her eyes are dark blue so not sure what they were as a kitten.


----------



## marie73

Cinderella's eyes were SO blue!












Cali's eyes












Charlee's eyes are a little darker












Cleo


----------



## Carmel

If we're swapping eye pictures...

Blaze:









Blacky:









Jasper (they're such a solid color in comparison):


----------



## marie73

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## grrawritsjordi

Moosey has yellow eyes and Zigs are a yellow green.

I had a pure bred himalayan growing up and she had the most beautiful blue eyes I have ever seen.


----------



## grrawritsjordi

Marie: Cinderella was a beautiful lady and Cali is gorgeous as well! Such lovely babies!


----------



## marie73

I'd love to someday have a big cat, my girls are so tiny (don't let the long hair fool you).

Himmies _do_ have beautiful eyes! Here's Gigi, sweetest kitty EVER with me, but good grief, did she ever hate my twins!


----------



## Venusworld21

I have three black cats (domestic shorthairs). One has yellow eyes (Papito). One has green (Diablo). One now has yellowish/orange eyes, but they were a beautiful chocolate brown color when she was a kitten (Daytona). 

Erek has yellow eyes (DLH, black and white tuxedo).
Persephone has yellow eyes (DSH, gray and white).


My special eye kitties right now are my fosters. 

"Mama Tootsie" is a black DSH with one yellow eye and one blue.

Her six kittens were all black (one was black/white tuxedo). Three of the kittens had blue eyes, and kept them blue (at 4 months, still blue). The other three have brown eyes.


----------



## jawramik

Black cats with blue eyes! I love it!

That's rather unusual, is it not? I think every black cat I've ever seen has had either yellow or green eyes.

Those kittens are absolutely precious.

Love everyone else's photos, too! The people on this forum belong to some really beautiful cats!


----------



## 3furbabies

I forgot to add mine lol:

Sasha









Anna









Sophie


----------



## Venusworld21

jawramik said:


> Black cats with blue eyes! I love it!
> 
> That's rather unusual, is it not? I think every black cat I've ever seen has had either yellow or green eyes.
> 
> Those kittens are absolutely precious.
> 
> Love everyone else's photos, too! The people on this forum belong to some really beautiful cats!


Yes, very uncommon.  Here's a better shot of their mother's different colored eyes. The vet picked her as "cat of the day" when she was spayed, and they managed to get a much better picture of her eyes than I did.


----------



## anie

Venusworld21 said:


> Yes, very uncommon.  Here's a better shot of their mother's different colored eyes. The vet picked her as "cat of the day" when she was spayed, and they managed to get a much better picture of her eyes than I did.
> 
> View attachment 5897



oh my what a beauty! I love black cats (both my cats are black)! i have never seen black cat with different colored eyes.


----------



## anie

marie73 said:


> Cinderella's eyes were SO blue!


Marie, Cinderella's eyes indeed are super blue, and her whiskers are the longest whiskers Ive seen on a cat! no kidding!


----------



## jadis

I have two green, one yellow, and one blue. My fosters are one blue and one yellow. I used to have a tortie with very pretty amber/orange eyes. That's my favorite but I don't see it much.


----------



## marie73

anie said:


> Marie, Cinderella's eyes indeed are super blue, and her whiskers are the longest whiskers Ive seen on a cat! no kidding!


I sure do miss having a kitty with blue eyes. Cleo's eyes are green, but it's so hard to get pictures of black kitties, as you probably know.


----------



## jawramik

Venusworld21 said:


> Yes, very uncommon.  Here's a better shot of their mother's different colored eyes. The vet picked her as "cat of the day" when she was spayed, and they managed to get a much better picture of her eyes than I did.
> 
> View attachment 5897


She's absolutely gorgeous. What a special girl. So unique!


----------



## karmicwhimsy

Mimi has bright blue eyes. So pretty!


----------



## jawramik

anie said:


> Marie, Cinderella's eyes indeed are super blue, and her whiskers are the longest whiskers Ive seen on a cat! no kidding!


Oh my, I didn't notice until reading this post, but oh my gosh are her whiskers long!

Beautiful cat.


----------



## jawramik

Mimi is beautiful! Is she a Siamese? (I get confused identifying Siamese because several breeds have pointed colouring, and some Siamese cats seem to be slender with large ears like Mimi, while others seem to have a stockier build.)


----------



## karmicwhimsy

Yes, Mimi is a Siamese. Blue-point, modern Siamese, with the wedge head and big ears, slender body, skinny tail. Kind of like the Pink Panther, lol.


----------



## Marcia

My Missy had the most beautiful green eyes you had ever seen. She has had to have eye surgery to remove growths so one eye is mostly covered with a milky patch and the other is just not as vibrant as it used to be. She is old now and this pic was taken 5 years ago, but she is still totally beautiful to me today.
nekitty

View attachment 6146


----------



## 3furbabies

Marcia said:


> My Missy had the most beautiful green eyes you had ever seen. She has had to have eye surgery to remove growths so one eye is mostly covered with a milky patch and the other is just not as vibrant as it used to be. She is old now and this pic was taken 5 years ago, but she is still totally beautiful to me today.
> nekitty
> 
> View attachment 6146


Wow! Missy is gorgeous and has the most amazing green eyes. Wow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pllamah

My cat has very orange eyes. I love how they match his fur.


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere

My Guinny is a very colourful torbie and she has green eyes.

Merlin is an orange tabby with amber eyes that match his fur.


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere

Oh, I guess I should have posted pictures too. 

Merlin's eyes are the same colour as the rest of him:










And here is Guinny's. The light caught her pupils here, but you can still see the colour of her irises which are green:


----------



## Marcia

My Missy (avatar) used to have the most beautiful big green eyes you'd ever seen. She has had two eye surgeries now with a graft of milky white pig intestine over one and at 16+ years old they have lost their luster, but she is still the most beautiful creature to me in the world.


----------



## Jakiepoo

Our first kitty was a DSH tuxedo girl, we think had a little siamese in her due to her attitude, slender build, and she had the prettiest blue eyes ever. Sadly, that was before digital photography, so there are no photos of her, except in old photo albums where the camera's flash just made her eyes weird  

Our other girl was a DSH pretty grey/blue girl with the biggest yellow/green eyes ever.

And now our Jacob also has those big yellow eyes, but they are so striking on his tuxedo fur:










That's the best picture I can find with his eyes open, but it doesn't really show how bright the yellow his. Unfortunately, the only good pictures I can snap of him is when he's lounging with his eyes half/fully closed.


----------



## LunaTheHimmydoll

Today my father tried to tell me that he didn't think Luna (see avatar) had blue eyes, but rather grey eyes! They might be 'steel blue' under a certain light, but they are definitely blue! Then again, this is a man who used to say he wanted a 'mauve truck' thinking mauve was the same thing as maroon!


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere

They are so blue that I am not quite sure how anyone who is not colour blind cannot see blue when they look at them! I love her eyes, btw.


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere

Here is my new kitty Emmy, she also has green eyes (which are darker than Guinny's)"


----------

